# The Family Disease of Alcoholism or addiction, and DP as an effect.



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

*Can DP/DR be a side effect from having had to grow up with alcoholism or addiction?*​
*Given that you suffer with DP or DR, Do you also or have you had a problem with alcohol? *

Yes222.22%No777.78%

*Provided you suffer from DP/DR, Is there someone in your family who is an alcoholic, or has had trouble with drinking in the past? *

Yes666.67%No333.33%

*Provided you suffer from DP/DR, Do you or someone in your family suffer from some form of addictive behavior (to food, gambling, drugs, etc.)*

Yes444.44%No555.56%


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I suffer from DR and anxiety. I also grew up in a family with alcoholism. The alcoholics do not drink, but they are not in recovery either. Anyhow, that is their business, not mine. I can only worry about my own recovery, and I am exploring that. I got ignored a lot as a kid, and was expected to help the alcoholics. To cope, I think I learned DR. I am exploring this as way out to find myself. I thought I would create a poll to see how many people are and were affected from alcohol.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

My dad was a full blown alcoholic. I have a pretty big history with drugs and alcohol as well but I would never consider myself an addict or alcoholic though. And as far as I know im the only member of my family to have a problem like DP.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

I believe that my DP/DR is mostly due to my father's alcoholism and other addictions and the prevalence of depression in my family. _Everyone's_ depressed.


----------

